# [Wet Thumb Forum]-10G tank



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

A few pics of my tank.
























I'd like to hear your comments and suggestions.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

A few pics of my tank.
























I'd like to hear your comments and suggestions.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Only thing I'd suggest is maybe swapping out one of your lights for a GE Fresh & Saltwater. I'm guessing you're working on the foreground, too? Other than that, it really depends on what kind of look you're going for.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

holy shiznick! There is another anteater out there!!!

Looking good







Too bad I wasn;t able to look at many pics. BMPs are really large and take too long to download. Have you considered converting them all to jpgs? you'll probably shrink each image by a factor of 5-10x


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Gomer,
You are an anteater?!! Where do you live? We gotta meet up and swap plants sometimes! I'll convert them to jpeg when I have a chance, I did most of the editing where I work, so they only have GIMP (horrible editor).

2la,
Thanks for the tip. Foreground is in the work. I'm going for a nature-aquascape but not too wild (kind of like your bigger tank, soo beautiful!). Is that camboda or ambula you have growing in the left, back corner?


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks, Magnus. Forgot that pic was in there! Anyways, the plant in the back is Myriophyllum matogrossense var. 'Green'. Wonderful plant--the most attractive of the 'frill' plants IMO.

For your tank, I think I would just give the pearl grass in the background a little time to grow in a little denser. The substrate is a little too light (distracting), but once the glosso covers it all up I think you'll get a better impression of the overall aquascape. The hairgrass accents are a nice touch if you're going for that wild look, and they serve to unite the two halves of the tank, but beware that it can be tough to contain--especially once it intertwines with the glosso. However, the effect will be nice as long as you can keep the denser stands of hairgrass confined to the junction between mid- and foreground. Great job...

 

[This message was edited by 2la on Sun September 14 2003 at 09:33 PM.]


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

awesome. is that tenellus?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Yup. I will live out of Rowland Hall for the next few years till I either get my degree or get kicked out









I live over in Palo Verde.

As for an Editor, Microsoft Paint can save-as JPGs


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

As for an editor, GIMP will save jpegs, so don't blame the GIMP.

Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks to Roger Miller, I found out GIMP does read and save JPEG, so I converted all the pictures.
There are old pics but I hope you enjoy them.























New pictures are in the work.


----------

